# Swanson Cutting Guide



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought one of these yesterday from Lowes, but haven't had the chance too use it yet. Has anyone used one before? I'm just curious if anyone likes it so far.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe I have one of those. When the two sections are attached together you may want to brace it in the middle so you do not deflect it by pressing the saw against it as you cut. It has a fair amount of give in the center. Other than that it works okay.

George


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

I used mine a lot before I pieced together my tracksaw. I thought it was great for the price. The only problem I had with it is that I would have liked to use the quick pistol grip clamps to clamp it down but my saw's motor would hit them.

It will deflect in the center if you have the two connected together and you are pressing hard against it. But I was able to over come this with a board that could be clamped perpendicular to the board being cut, to provide a stop at the joint.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I still use one peace with a piece of Masonite under it with double faced tape. You leave the hard board wide then run your circle saw along the straight edge and trim of the excess. this leaves an edge that perfectly matches the cut your saw will make. Perfect for crosscutting sheet goods.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I finally used it for the first time last night. It's definitely a big help. Alot better then trying to make something from scraps that isn't very square. I used the cutting guide and my new Irwin Marathon blade. Talk about a big difference....


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I find a shop made guide works fine. Doesn't bow in the middle, either!
With this type guide, you trim the bottom board, after attaching the fence. Then when you use it, you just line up the edge of the guide, on the cut line.
I cut a t slot on the underside to allow clamping from below, where the saw doesn't hit the clamps.


----------

